# LaDue 4- 15#+ bags!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Mother getting back to normal!

The Kitsons won it with 16.47 (5 fish) for a $1285 payday on a $65 entry!!!

Second to Kyle Leosewski and Kenny Carpenter a high 15 (5 fish)

Third to the Steve and Jerry Jacobs with FOUR fish at just over 15. (OGF member heyjay) BigBass of 5.52

Malony's with 15 even!

More with pics by Tues of this week on dobass...Mother is alive and WELL!!!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Lots of nice fish brought to the scales . Mother is starting to heat up !!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Reading this makes me sick!   

Good job Heyjay!


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Rory or anyone else running a 36v trolling motor. What do I need to know when setting one of these up? Will everstart(Walmart)DC marine batteries be ok? Do you have a breaker on it? Sorry for hijacking the thread. Thanks,Tim


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Those 15lb bags were great to see this past Saturday. What a fishery! Congrats to heyjay and the others who had it workin'. Maybe I'll figure it out before the next qualifier. Thanks to Rory and his team for another fun event. 
Rudder, I run a 36v minnkota maxxum 101 on my 16' boat. I use three everstart batteries on mine. They have worked very well for me so far. They've pushed me all over Ladue for the Ladue tourney series. For your safety, some form of surge protection is always a good idea (fuse or breaker). You never know when you'll have a short. I use a fuses. I had a defective switch in my minnkota endura 55 two years ago. The wires melted, I burned my fingers unscrewing the wingnuts, and the top of my battery near the terminals melted a little before I got the thing unhooked. I thought it was going to blow up. I still use the battery. Those are pretty good batteries.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> Reading this makes me sick!
> 
> Good job Heyjay!


Thanks . I had my best day on the water . 

I had our 5th fish get ill in the livewell . I checked it and it was 5lb1oz . My dreams of the big check came crashing down . Plenty happy with mid 15's with 4 fish though .


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

We had our worst day on the water!! lol
Didn't boat a fish and only had 2 legitimate hits. This low water is kicking our A$$. Man, that would of put you at the LEGENDARY 20lb mark. Had to suck tossing her back!!


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> We had our worst day on the water!! lol
> Didn't boat a fish and only had 2 legitimate hits. This low water is kicking our A$$. Man, that would of put you at the LEGENDARY 20lb mark. Had to suck tossing her back!!


at least you had 2 hits. one fish in the well in the first 10 minutes by my partner, and i didn't get bit once. just white perch tugs. congrats to heyjay and all. there's a 3 way tie for 3rd right now in points.

i ran two 36 volts on walmart batteries last year. should be fine. 36v is way too powerful though.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

If we would of caught one it would of went back in the water after a long day in the livewell. We're totally out of the points race this year, not worth the wait in the weigh-in line. It's time to have fun and relax!!! Last Saturday wasn't too fun now that I think about it...Hmmmmm. Might bring the lawn chairs to the next tournament. Put the boat on the trailer at noon and head to the Auburn Inn for a couple pops! Be back in time to watch you guys weigh fish!


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Are you guys cranking the points?


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

RUDDER said:


> Are you guys cranking the points?


We found a pretty big flat with deeper water close by . I was slow cranking an excaliber rattle bait letting it crawl over the bottom .


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

RUDDER said:


> Rory or anyone else running a 36v trolling motor. What do I need to know when setting one of these up? Will everstart(Walmart)DC marine batteries be ok? Do you have a breaker on it? Sorry for hijacking the thread. Thanks,Tim


I don't run a 36volt trolling motor but this is what you do when you want 36volts from 12volt batteries:

12volt DC batteries are perfect. You will need three of them wired in series to obtain 36volts. Hook the "-" on battery 1 to the "+" on battery 2, then hook the "-" on battery 2 to the "+" on battery 3...the remaining free terminals should be the "+" on battery 1 and the "-" on battery 3, these terminals will output 36v at the reserve capacity of just one of those batteries (make sure they are the same batteries). 

Do not charge them like that, charge them seperately.


Back on topic...amazing weights! I have got to get out and fish that lake.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

HeyJay nice job and sorry to hear about your fifth. You sure put your time in on the lake and deserve a big payday. We too had a very tough time. I had one keeper on for a second and that was it the whole day. My partner didn't even get bit. This year has been odd. Every other tournament we cash a check and the other we blank. We didn't blank at all last year. 
It seemed a lot more boats headed south this time. It didn't matter where we went we just couldn't get bit. Heyjay see you out there this Saturday.


----------

